# Malaysian Trumpet Snails and HC?



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have Flourite as a substrate and some rather slow growing HC (non-CO2 tank). I have a bit of difficulty keeping it down (found out that it absolutely can not be disturbed for about two weeks before thinking it's even close to firmly anchored).

I wanted to get some MTS to keep the substrate stirred and maybe as an occasional slurp-snack for my dwarf puffers. Do you think they'll uproot the HC that's not firmly established?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I grow HC in my tank and the MTS never bother the plant. The worst part is actually getting it to start growing as it just sits dormant for two weeks or so. 

Just make sure you don't drop a million of those snails in or they will definitely uproot the HC.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> I grow HC in my tank and the MTS never bother the plant. The worst part is actually getting it to start growing as it just sits dormant for two weeks or so.


No kidding, sheesh. My otos are a little skittish and have a bad habit of freaking out and trying to burrow in the HC, subsequently uprooting it, just as it gets itself nice and firmly anchored.

I'm just hoping I can get mine to grow well enough to carpet, without CO2.



> Just make sure you don't drop a million of those snails in or they will definitely uproot the HC.


I wanted to try just 5 or 6, and hope the puffers keep their population down. They _love_ snails.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

GekkoGeck0 said:


> I wanted to try just 5 or 6, and hope the puffers keep their population down. They _love_ snails.


Actually puffers find mts a little hard and they prefer snails that are easier to get to like ramshorns, physids and planorbids.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> Actually puffers find mts a little hard and they prefer snails that are easier to get to like ramshorns, physids and planorbids.


I am well aware of that. The MTS are not intended to be meals for the puffers, they're intended to stir my substrate. If the puffers end up picking off a few babies once and a while, all the better.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Someone recently asked me how you plant HC. I told them, you plant little clumps as deep as you can while alowing a small portion to show, it all comes up in a few days, you cuss a lot, and then start over.

I have been trying to get it back going in a 20H tank with only neons, cherry shrimp, and MTS. I am blaming the uprooting on the MTS. It is driving me nuts. Maybe if you only add 5-6 large ones, you could find them and pull them out if you think they were causing trouble.

I'll give you mine. They are driving me nuts.  

Good luck,
Ben


----------

